# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Neće više na tutu

## ale

Do prije dva tjedna L je kakila uglavnom na tutu, a nakon spavanja i piškila na tutu. Super je funkcioniralo. Nakon putovanja od pet dana kada nismo imali tutu, a u međuvremenu je dobro uvježbala ustajanje na nožice, više ne želi na tutu. Krene kakiti, a čim ju stavim na tutu odmah ustaje i zaboravi na kakanje. Što da radim? Tako nam je dobro išlo, savršeno je kužila što se od nje traži. Ima li smisla da ju i dalje pokušavam stavljati na tutu.

----------


## zmaj

možda moš povremeno pokušavat, al ako ona negoduje, radije poštuj njene želje  :Razz:  . uvik moš stavit nešto ispod guze za hvatanje. il u kadu i sl...

----------


## Ariens

Vjerojatno joj je fora stajati. Tako je bilo i s Majom neko vrijeme (ali mi nismo imali tuticu do pred par dana tako da ju nikad ni nije odbijala). Ponekad je odbijala ici na wc, a to sam rijesila tako da joj u ruke stavim neku igrackicu   :Wink:  onda se smiri i opusti.

----------


## enela

> Do prije dva tjedna L je kakila uglavnom na tutu, a nakon spavanja i piškila na tutu. Super je funkcioniralo. Nakon putovanja od pet dana kada nismo imali tutu, a u međuvremenu je dobro uvježbala ustajanje na nožice, više ne želi na tutu. Krene kakiti, a čim ju stavim na tutu odmah ustaje i zaboravi na kakanje. Što da radim? Tako nam je dobro išlo, savršeno je kužila što se od nje traži. Ima li smisla da ju i dalje pokušavam stavljati na tutu.


Joj, i mene muči taj problem. Slatkica je malo starija (13 mj) i od neki dan vrlo teško sjeda na kahlicu. Ne pale ni igračke. Samo bi stajala pored nje (i stoječki se pokakala u subotu   :Laughing:  ). Ukoči nogice i ako ju probam posjesti udri u plač. Danas sam ju uspjela staviti na kahlicu tak da je kahlica bila u kadi. Čini mi se da će opet neko vrijeme kakati u pelenu (nije meni žao pelena i flekova, već kaj se stalno borimo s E coli   :Crying or Very sad:  ).

Kak te probleme rješavate Vi bezpelenaši? Mislim, kad je dijete u fazi protestiranja?

----------


## Ariens

Cekamo da prodje   :Wink:  
-sto se kakanja tice ponekad im je lakse kad stoje (lakse se opuste) pa ju ne posjedam nikad nego uhvatim u tetru  (to je ionako samo jednom dnevno).

Uz to pokusam skuziti u cemu je stvar. Mozda joj je hladno kad sjedne na tuticu, vruce, radi joj se nesto drugo... Na srecu jos uvijek pale igrackice...

----------


## ale

Uspjeli  jutros obaviti sve :D  sjedeći na tuti i držeći se za ručku ladice kupaonskog odmarića (ladice su nam trenutna opsesija).

----------


## Ariens

:Klap:  


a da se ti nama pridruzis na bezpelenaskom topicu   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## enela

Kupila danas onaj nastavak za wc dasku i danas je obavljala kakanac na wc-u (dopodne ju je teta čuvalica namamila na kahlicu s paradajzom  :Laughing: ). Pitam se do kad će to htjeti... Možda već sutra počne protestirat. Pljuc, pljuc, pljuc.

----------


## ale

Ne, ne nismo mi bezpelenaši i mi smo platneni. I kod nas je tuta uvedena zbog straha od E. coli. Hvala vam na prijedlozima truditi ćemo se i dalje.

----------

